# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Πασχαλινές Ευχές 2016

## Maroulis Nikos

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους φίλους, καλά ταξίδια να έχουν οι ναυτικοί μας και του χρόνου να κάνουν Πάσχα μαζί με τις οικογένειες τους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καλη Ανασταση και Καλο Πασχα σε ολους!!!_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύχομαι από καρδιάς σε όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr Καλό Πάσχα και το άγιο φως της Αναστάσεως να φωτίσει τις ψυχές όλων μας!

ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλο το nautilia.gr!!

33-1428394865.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλή Ανάσταση, Καλό Πάσχα και καλή επιστροφή σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr.

----------


## dionisos

Καλη Ανασταση, Καλο Πασχα σε ολους

----------


## GOLFAKIAS38

Αυτό το Πάσχα ας προσφέρουμε απλόχερα την αγάπη και την αλληλεγγύη μας, σε όσους μας χρειάζονται.
Η φλόγα του Αναστάσιμου Φωτός να μας δώσει δύναμη, αισιοδοξία και πίστη για ένα καλύτερο μέλλον.
Καλες θαλλασες σε ολους τους ναυτικους μας κ συντομα κοντα στις οικογενειες τους. 
Καλό Πάσχα!

----------


## andria salamis

Καλό Πάσχα,καλή Ανάσταση,σε όλους.

----------


## panthiras1

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους

----------


## avvachrist

Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr!

----------


## tolaras

Χριστός Ανέστη! :Welcoming: 
Ευχές για καλή τύχη και ευτυχία σε όλους... :Victorious: 
Καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας και καλή δύναμη στο ΠΝ, αυτές τις δύσκολες ώρες! :Loyal: 

Μετά από μια καταιγίδα, πάντα έρχεται μια λιακάδα! :Positive:

----------


## tolaras

Αμήν! Αληθώς ο Κύριος! :Angel:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το Nautilia.gr σας εύχεται “Χριστός Ανέστη”*

----------


## maria korre

*Χριστός Ανέστη*! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! Το αναστάσιμο φως να φωτίσει τις ψυχές και τις ζωές μας!

----------


## Zthemelina

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ
Χρονια πολλα σε ολους
καλα ταξιδια στους ναυτικους μας

----------

